# I want to show everyone my new toy pup



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

cutie!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Adorable!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet! I love the curly fluffy puppy in a curly fluffy bed photo.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

LOVE her markings!!! :lol: She reminds me of Cruella Deville (in a GOOOD way, of course!!) She's adorable!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> LOVE her markings!!! :lol: She reminds me of Cruella Deville (in a GOOOD way, of course!!) She's adorable!


my thoughts exactly 

very very cute!!!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

such a cute little thing!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She's a cutie. Love her sweet eyes and the beginning of a grin on her little face.

How old is she?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, is she cute! How old is she?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cute!! Reece has that same pink blanket. It's so snuggly.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

oh she is so cute. Love the blanket too.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... yeah, she does make me think of Cruella! What an adorable little girl!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Such a cutie! Love the markings too!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh she's precious! Love her markings and her face is sooo sweet. That second picture is cute as can be  
Congrats on the new pup!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Oh my -she is almost dangerously adorable! Congrats! I know she would have me wrapped around her finger in no time at all.


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> She's a cutie. Love her sweet eyes and the beginning of a grin on her little face.
> 
> How old is she?


She is 5 months


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> LOVE her markings!!! :lol: She reminds me of Cruella Deville (in a GOOOD way, of course!!) She's adorable!


Thanks She is really brown and white the pics are not that good:doh:


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Reesmom said:


> Very cute!! Reece has that same pink blanket. It's so snuggly.


She loves that blanket LOL She is so spoiled.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOVE HER FACE!! I could just pick her up and give her a big squeeze!! Okay, maybe a little squeeze. I wouldn't want to hurt her._


----------

